# 3 drivers at the airport, Friday 4:15 pm no surge



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

I can't explain this one Why no surge with no drivers Planes are landing, we have a Janet Jackson concert starting in a couple of hours and an event at panther stadium Whole area should be surging


----------



## Failed Login (Nov 13, 2017)

This is the latest example of the lack of surge and $3.50 capped surge. Makes no sense. I was getting pings 20 minutes from the airport one evening and no surge. So there were no drivers in the queue, always planes in the air, and no surge. Good luck to those riders!! This is like the uptown 2am surge being capped at $3.50 every Saturday night.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

What a scam.

This Charlotte Surge scam is going nationwide.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Guys, DO NOT PANIC. Look that just came out today.
Let the geniuses here some time , don’t doubt , WE WILL FIGURE THIs ONE OUT. 
Just stay focus and keep participating

I just went out. No surge no pings , I think UBER is close , if you ask me. I will try to stay as long as I can to get same new data and how this new BS work.

I made it work before, WE WILL MAKE IT WORK AGAIN , even if it takes to work in Clinton MD only!!!! Lol


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

These poor Charlotte folks have been dealing w/ this scamming for a while now.
They were the test-bed.
Now, rolling out in other markets, I am kinda laughing to myself to figure out how this will even 'work'.
I assume they will realize what a mistake they made next month in the DC market.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Tighten your filters, grab the surge and take short rides. It's the only way to try and create a loss on the fare for Uber. I imagine DD and GH are a no go in DC with the parking situation.


----------



## pepe_inaki (Jul 5, 2016)

Jo3030 said:


> These poor Charlotte folks have been dealing w/ this scamming for a while now.
> They were the test-bed.
> Now, rolling out in other markets, I am kinda laughing to myself to figure out how this will even 'work'.
> I assume they will realize what a mistake they made next month in the DC market.


I hope they will realize what a mistake they made, but right now DC is full of ants that drive all time, with surge o no surge !


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

There is another concert here in CLT tomorrow night. Hoping for another $20 mcdonalds run, I'll take a pax home on lyft if they decide to do primetime. Otherwise, I will deny 30 of them, leave the concert surge bubble and find a mcdonalds.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

There's always a workaround.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Please post all trip details regarding what the pax are paying on your trips versus what you are receiving so people can see if Uber is simply collecting surge pricing without paying drivers surge.


----------

